# Math-String-Formel berechnen lassen



## Mox (7. Jul 2006)

Hallo,

mein java-Prog soll als Parameter eine Formel übergeben bekommen, z.B.

```
java  prog  'x*2+10/sin(x)'
```

die Variable x soll erst im Programm einen Wert zugewiesen bekommen.

Jetzt benötige ich eine Methode, die mir das ausrechnet, also
so in etwa:

```
double  calculate(String mathExpression, double x_value);
```
der Aufruf könnte dann z.B. so aussehen:

```
result = parseMathExpression("x*2+10/sin(x)'", 3);
```

Wie kann ich sowas umsetzen ?

Dank und Gruss
Mox


----------



## The_S (7. Jul 2006)

Indem du dir einen eigenen Parser schreibst. In den FAQ gibt es ein gutes Beispiel dazu.


----------



## mox (7. Jul 2006)

ja klar könnte ich nen eigenen Parser schreiben, aber den Aufwand wollte
ich ja gerade vermeiden. 

In PHP könnte ich das ganze recht einfach über die Funktion 
	
	
	
	





```
eval()
```
lösen, gibt's da echt nichts für Java ?

Gruss
Mox  (versucht von PHP nach Java zu wechseln)


----------



## The_S (7. Jul 2006)

mox hat gesagt.:
			
		

> gibt's da echt nichts für Java ?



Nein, zumindest net in den Standard-Libs!


----------



## Ark (7. Jul 2006)

Es gibt einen Parser, den ich auch gerne verwende. Er ist auf SourceForge zu finden: http://sourceforge.net/projects/jep

MfG
Ark


----------

